# What the Kang?



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

It's it me or are their multiple Kangs in the developers forum? Every kind of Kang imaginable, I believe there is a Kangbang. What is it's origin and why is so popular? What the Kang??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a developer phone! I am excited for all of the development. Part of me wants to join in myself! I think the kangs are awesome too...gives a lot of options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

I tried the googles but I was unable to find a definition.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

To take or copy another devs work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

http://kang.urbanup.com/4998353

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

In some cases it just means leaked work as well (ie. CM9 kang)


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

If I'm understanding you correctly, kang is a pseudo name for their actual phone? Sooooo, if a developer has the Galaxy Nexus, it's a Kang?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kang+urban+di

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Justifi said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly, kang is a pseudo name for their actual phone? Sooooo, if a developer has the Galaxy Nexus, it's a Kang?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


uhh no. There can be 2 uses of kang. One would be to take someones source and change a few things here and there give no credit to them and call it your own. Another is taking someones source changing some stuff if anything and giving them credit. So like an unofficial CM ROM could be called a kang but with credit given not a big deal. It becomes bad when someone kangs someones work and passes it off as their own.

AOKP = Android Open Kang Project is just a play on AOSP = Android Open Source Project. Other devs use kang in titles just as a playful type name for their work.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I merged the two topics regarding this started shortly after eachother to keep all the kanging in one place haha.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL. I was so confused. I was thinking, why can't they come up with an original name after creating a rom? Then, I thought maybe they are related by blood or some kind of association. I'm not a developer and I'm middle aged.
Thanks for bringing me up to speed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I merged the two topics regarding this started shortly after eachother to keep all the kanging in one place haha.


Yep Kang happens









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

sithlrdvad said:


> Yep Kang happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great name for a ROM lol.


----------



## ZPrime (Oct 26, 2011)

IIRC it was originally some guy's name on a forum, I believe he basically stole a ROM from a respected developer. Once they found out people started saying that the real dev got "kanged". Now it has turned into a joke when devs "steal" each others' work.

Think of it like "gank."









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I've heard the term a long time ago before Android. I remember it being explained as a variation of the word "changed" ...to steal someones work change it up a little bit and claim it as your own original work.

Kanged.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

